# Watering After Scalping



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Finally got the time to scalp my Emerald Zoysia in front. It's been neglected. Quick question...I'm going to drop some N on it tomorrow after work, but in general, should the watering regime change after scalping? E.g. should I treat it more like new grass/sod than an established yard? Or just keep with deep and infrequent?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Hate to be Debbie downer.....Zoysiagrasses do not tolerate scalping like bermudagrass and as a general observation, zoysia grasses will be set back anytime they are cut low enough that the black mold under the leaf canopy is visible. This is generally below the node of the growing leaves and can occur at any mowing height, from as low as 0.5 to over 2 inches....depending on frequency and prior height. Regardless of the normal mowing height, taking the grass down below the node will set it back.

Shaded areas are less forgiving (disease, pests, weeds) now, I think you have some big trees? My zeon in part sun can take "forever" to recover from injury.

I'd search the interweb...I don't think N is your best route.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, I guess we'll see...Pretty much every website that pops up when you do a google search of "scalp zoysia" suggets scalping yearly. I decided to scalp based on advice from here in some previous threads about my yard....N was going to be applied via alfalfa pellets. Certainly don't think N can hurt it. I certainly don't expect it to come back like bermuda. On the other hand, I had so much dead crap in in/under the canopy b/c it hasn't been dethatched/scalped/aerated/fill in the blank in who knows how many years (I've been in the house 3+, no clue what care was taken before).

Certainly don't think that I'll kill established zoysia by scalping, so if it takes forever to come back? Oh well...guess you live and learn. Good thing I've got 3 months of growing season


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Let's see some photos!! I just scalped my Bermuda, also wondering about the watering requirements after scalping. Good luck with yours!! Hope it comes back stronger and better!! I'm sure it will!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

It will take longer than bermuda for sure, but I firmly believe it will be beneficial in the long run. Without the thatch and taller leaves, the soil will dry out faster than normal so you will need to water more frequently until it comes back. I would apply some fast release fertilizer (maybe .5 lbs/k) to help it out. The alfalfa contains triacontanol which stimulates top growth, so this could definitely be beneficial as well. The pellets spread ok through most spreaders. They will expand once wet so you will likely want to water, let them dry and then go over them with a mulching rotary to help them break down.

ps -- I scalp mine every year, twice this year, and it comes back stronger every time.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Photos below. Scalping in this case is about 1"...maybe slightly lower....lowest setting on my Honda rotary. Given the recommended height for emerald is 1.5-2", I'm expecting it will come back...even if it is slow per Jayhawk's experience.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

This is my zoysia at 3/4".


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Spammage said:


> This is my zoysia at 3/4".


Looks great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

My Parents have zoysia and I used to scalp it down before spring and it always did well. A few time it grew quicker than I could get it cut and it would scalp. It always seemed to bounce back pretty good.


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Wanted to update this topic. Three weeks post scalp on the zoysia. It's slowly coming back, and I think the parts that have greened back up are looking better. Certainly hasn't recovered as fast as bermuda would, but definite progress. Have cut it now at ~1.5" to see how it handles it going forward. Picture from yesterday evening below.



You can see along the edges of the driveway and road there that I have what I think is crabgrass and prostrate spurge. Need to get that taken care of.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

you read my mind...was wondering how it was coming last night as I caught up on my reading while enjoying a premium cigar


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Guess it's time for another update. Still cutting pretty low (second lowest notch on my Honda rotary, which is about 1.25" as best I can tell). Still slowly making a comeback. Need to get another round of fert out but have been traveling for work with no signs of slowing.

Took this picture on Monday morning after mowing Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looking better! A little more N would help if you haven't added any since you first scalped.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Any updates?


----------



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes, I have updates! Sorry for the lack of them. I managed to get walking pneumonia about 3 weeks ago and it has basically knocked me out. However, I did manage to snap some pictures while I was out sitting in the shade of the oak tree in the yard about a week or two ago. Generally the yard looks pretty good. There are some spots around the trees where there are roots closer to the surface that didn't green back up completely, but I'm ok with that. I believe I"ve improved the overall health of the yard and definitely looks much better in terms of thatch build-up and overall health. A couple of pictures below of the yard from about 10 days ago. Starting to go into dormancy now here in N. Alabama, I believe, especially with the shot of cold air coming in next week.


----------

